# Priest (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Greetings, boils and ghouls - friendly neighborhood Johnny Thunder here with news of (yet another!) vampire flick coming our way. This one is from Scott Stewart, whose film *Legion* is playing in theaters right now.

While promoting this latest film, HVB asked him about this new project and what kind of take it has on the undead. Here are a couple of cool quotes from the interview:

_Scott Stewart: I didn't feel like I had a lot to add to the vampire lore when I first read "Priest." I really liked the script, but one thing I didn't want to do was a sexy vampire movie. "True Blood" is doing that. And my vampires aren't going to sparkle in the daylight. What I ended up making instead is a movie about war and the aftermath of war and the sacrifices we go through. It takes place a generation after the war, a hundreds-year war between man and vampire, and the characters of the priests are like Jedi Knights that helped turn the tide. My focus is how now the vampire is vanquished, and society has moved on from you. You're not the hero anymore, and people look at you like a freak. They won't talk to you. And so we look at what happens after that if you're called into service again. You end up questioning why you made those sacrifices to begin with.

Heat Vision: So what are your vampires like?

Stewart: The vampires are very feral and very violent. They are not human. They don't talk English. They are not people at all, they're digital characters. We've created a whole lore about them._

Thoughts, vampire fanatics?

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/01/legion-director-scott-stewart-talks-vampires-paul-bettany.html

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822847/


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Priest 05/13/2011*


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya know, considering I have all the original volumes Tokyo Pop published here in the US, I can honestly say that I'm NOT looking forward to this. Hollywood has deviated so far from Min-Woo Hyung's original vision - fallen angels out for vengeance against man because god chose humans over angels as his favorite and depicting corruption with the church. It's disappointing and pathetic that they're capitalizing on the vampire craze brought on by Twilight and Underworld. Vampires were NEVER part of Priest.

I highly recommend reading the manhwa before even considering watching this film. It's a damn shame they never finished translating it. Instead Tokyo Pop is running with their own thing on it and taking it in a totally different direction and attempting to link it to the film.

Yeah, this is one of those series I'm pretty passionate about and am a huge fan. I wish they had actually finished the MMORPG, which was more faithful to the manhwa series, I would have actually played it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priest_(manhwa)


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been hearing a lot of fan displeasure on this. Never read it myself. Too bad. Business as usual for Hollywood.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya. Hollywood is scared of doing anything remotely original and possibly unsafe. Lets look at it from a business perspective:

A. Make a movie in a country founded mostly on Christianity where most of the heroes denounce god, makes a pacts with demons for power and vengeance. Members of the church doing a really BAD things with some of them being spun as heroes and anti-heroes. 

or

B. Steal the title and possibly a few character names and rewrite the story using popular and successful known villain archetypes.

Which in Hollywood's eyes have more earning potential? Definitely not A - hell look at the backlash from the bible belt against films that even remotely painted the church in a bad light like Last Temptation of Christ, Devinci Code, and Demons and Angels.

Ya, business as usual for Hollywood. They won't be getting my dollar on this one.


----------

